# Modify VVT RPM?



## daktah (Mar 17, 2013)

Would this be possible at all?
Either through a tune or hardware mod?
Basically Id like to push the VVT activation RPM down to 4k because reasons .
I know this will degrade the engine faster but does it risk a catastrophic failure after time (aka BOOM)?


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Anything is POSSIBLE *if* (a) you know *HOW* to reprogram the ECM (engine) and (b) you're able to circumvent GM Powertrains' built-in "safety" parameters.

1) Will it work?...well, that depends upon YOUR definition of "working."

2) Will it work CORRECTLY?...that depends upon whether you KNOW what you're doing or not.

3) Will EPA like what you're doing?...absolutely NOT, as you will be drastically changing the engines EMISSION characteristics.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

You're confusing VVT with VTEC. VVT is the ability to advance or retard the timing of a camshaft. VTEC is switching to a different cam profile at higher RPM. VVT is active all the time at all RPM's for emissions/power reasons. VTEC is only active at certain RPM's for power (or fuel economy, depending on flavor of VTEC) reasons. VTEC can (and does) have VVT built in for additional flexibility. 

AFAIK, these engines do not have different cam profiles for low and high RPM operations. They do mess around with valve overlap due to having independent VVT units on each cam.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

daktah said:


> I know this will degrade the engine faster but does it risk a catastrophic failure after time (aka BOOM)?


I would think you could be in for valve slapping if you mess with the VVT (Variable Valve Timing). I really do not think there is any reason to mess with the VVT, also, as sciphi said, VVT is active at all RPMs (GM uses continuously variable valve timing), it does not kick in at higher RPMs.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

In short, not Vtec controllers. Swap the cam or swap the cam gears and i'm not sure there is a company invested in us enough to do that at this point.


----------

